
Show HN: Planda – Group Scheduling Made Simple - zanderxyz
https://planda.fun
======
zanderxyz
Hi HN Readers,

I am the founder/developer of Planda, a web app designed to help people
schedule group events more efficiently.

Using Planda is a super simple process:

1\. Create a Planda - enter the possible days/times for your event 2\. Share
the Planda - send to your friends/colleagues, who can fill their availability
without needing to register 3\. Confirm a Date - once everyone has replied,
pick a final date/time and send calendar invites by email

Planda is totally free to use and offers integration with Outlook and Google
Calendar, allowing people to fill their availability with a single click.

Planda Pro offers a paid version with the ability to customise the branding
and colours on the website, for businesses who want to use the product
professionally to schedule events with clients. A free 30-day trial of Planda
Pro is available at [https://planda.pro/](https://planda.pro/).

The backend uses Elixir & Phoenix, which are a wonderful language and web
framework that I cannot be positive enough about. Happy to answer any
questions about those if anyone has any.

The app does no tracking/data mining of any kind and it collects no data other
than the obvious things that are required. See the privacy page for more
information ([https://planda.fun/help](https://planda.fun/help)).

Any questions, please let me know.

Thanks

